# in a big quandry what to do ???



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

im in an impossible position and im just spinning and cant make up my mind;simplisticly, i have the van of my dreams, id love to tour with me and the dog for at least 5/6 months in summer months , tour de france, rallies portugal you get the pic BUT....... if i leave the island to tour im worried iv e nothing to come back to, ive got a few interested parties to rent the house out even looking after my aviary as part of the rental for 5/ 6 months or someone wants a year, when i say nothing to come back to i mean no job, they are very scarse here and i currently have an indifinate contract i can imagine (if i last a few months )coming back to no job so no income and possibly no home if its still being rented out im scared to make a move and its keeping me up at night, worrying about the finances how i would survive on the rental, should i just go for it?? should i wait for another year and see if im in a stronger position etc,etc.
I have a couple coming to view tomorrow who want to rent for winter season only and are willing to look after my birds outsidein the aviary im keeping all avienues open dont really want to tour winter time (well not the start anyhow ) what would anyone advise ??? am i just not ready, so many doubts but theurg to go is equally strong, its killing me help !!!! :?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You only get one life. My dad worked all his life and never had the chance to take things easy, he died before getting to retire. It make me look at things a bit differently.

I dont know your finances or commitments so cant really advise whats best for you but wish you all the best.

By the way, what birds do you keep. I'm a parrot person, having had a number of birds in the past we now have a Harlequin Macaw who travels with us in our van.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

We all put off...put off...put off...put off...

and then we wake up old, infirm, weighed down by responsibilities, too poor... the list just goes on and on.

Seize the day if you've been given the opportunity. 
You are approx the same age as me. Remember how quickly 40 to 50 went? I have a horrible suspicion that the 50 - 70 bit is going to go even quicker!

We often talk and make plans as though we're young and immortal. 


We ain't


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well peaky, I have to say that if you did go on tour your mind would still be in turmoil and you would have no enjoyment, so it would be a waste of time going away while you are in this state.
Leave it until things are a little better or more settled. good luck with what ever you decide.

cabby


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

jezport, i have 3 handtame cockatiels now 13years old who cameout from uk with me when i moved and an assortment of budgies and one canary that came for a holiday but never went home 9 birds in total, i honestly thought they would be the sticking point but many people are willing to look after them its me that cannot make up my mind as its putting all my eggs in one basket so to speak and jobs are thin on the ground, perhaps i just dont know when im well off but i feel isolated and alone here, cant even go to a campsite as we dont have any !! the island is too small.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

off to bed now and ponder some more.......... :?


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

when i got to 60 we left in the van and had a great 7 years the best time of out lives traveling and meeting people.

DO IT or you will for ever be saying i wish i had gone traveling, life is to short, go for it.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

still pondering today, probably a b****R it just do it day and just face the music when i get back, here no job no island !! not much welfare state here !! dont want to live in van permanently, even the dog gets fed up being tied to it lol !!!AND what do people do when there money runs out after touring, how do they pick up the pieces ?? no stories of that on her, you thoughts please ??


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

You obviously were brave at some point and made the decision to go to your island, so why is this decision any different. Seize the day, who knows what tomorrow will bring. I can assure you that yes, the years roll by a lot quicker the older you get, and yes, you will say why did I not do...... Remember, you should never regret that in life which you have done, but regret only the things you did not do.

Stop worrying and go for it

He who hesitates is lost

Jenny


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry peaky, but it seems you are trying to talk your self out of it, life is to short, you could go out today and be run over by a bus, then it is all irrelevant. May be you would not wont to go back to the island, you may find more happiness some where in Europe.    [/list]


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

My father also passed away a few years from retiring having worked a very hard life raising all his sons.

We re-morgaged and purchased a motorhome a few years back and use it as often as we can and I was only 50 at the time.

I want a few years of being able to enjoy it before it becomes hard work.


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

You have already said that you feel isolated & alone there, so maybe on your travels you will find somewhere that you do not.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We can't make the decision for you but can only put ourselves in your position and think what we might do.

If it were me I wouldn't go.

If you don't go you will have regrets but if you do and it works out as you suspect, it will alter the rest of your life too dramatically.
You might not recover from it.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

im not sure jennifer, you d think because i upped and went leaving everything behind once it would be easier a second time, but i think perhaps im 6 years older, world reccession , been there before i dont know, i dont want to get too old to enjoy and still throw caution to the wind, last time i made the move with a partner this time im alone with my yorkie !! she s great but cant advise me she just wants to play squeaky monkey !!!!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Roadhogg said:


> You have already said that you feel isolated & alone there, so maybe on your travels you will find somewhere that you do not.


That to me appears to be the bottom line.

You are relatively young to be settling down to a lonely life where your home, nice as it may be, is like a prison cell. You are in danger of becoming institutionalised and eventually loosing the courage to make a break. In the early 80's I left a good job to go and work in Saudi Arabia for a couple of years. Twenty years later there is no way I would have done it.

Two alternatives I think. One is to make your current life more fulfilling, happy and rewarding. The other is to explore pastures new. Why not rent your place out and give it a go for a year. Only you of course know your financial situation and how feasible that is. How about looking for a campsite job in France for the Summer, there are advertisements in the Club magazines.
http://www.seasonworkers.com/summerjobs/resorts/summerjobsinfrance.aspx


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

rayc, seems to have found an alternative answer to your quandary. Yes, go for it, and take a summer job, that would give you as bit of "security" for a few months, and also meet some like minded travellers, that would also help financially.

Another suggestion, which I use all the time, being like you a solo, is make a list, two columns, negatives and positives. You have to be completely honest and write down all the fors and against, whichever one is the longer list is your answer.

As already said, we cannot make the decision for you, we can only give suggestions.

Jenny


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> Another suggestion, which I use all the time, being like you a solo, is make a list, two columns, negatives and positives. You have to be completely honest and write down all the fors and against, whichever one is the longer list is your answer.
> Jenny


I do that and end up just ignoring the list and doing what my gut feeling tells me to. Once the decision is taken then no looking back and just accept that was my decision and must get on with it.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We are in the same position but without pets and on the main land.we have heard terrible reports re renting out so we have put up 2 flashing burglar alarm boxes,plus notices and made the house secure with alarms etc and we go away 5 months at a time usually in winter time.we have a friend that calls into the house a few times a week to check it.In 5 years we have had no problems. Maybe you could compromise ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Peaky 

if you have no campsites on the Island, do you have frequented wild camping spots?

I tend to agree with Cabby, you may be running from rather than running to a situation

And are you quite sure you want to live in the van for 6-12 months?

if you would be happy to consider leaving the Island for good if you cannot get work then you have nothing to lose once you sell up in the event of returning to no job prospects

life may be short but most of us work until we are 60 at least to finance our retirement

I would tend to look at the reasons you feel lonely and see if there are answers where you are now, perhaps you could still rent the house and live in the van, work and accumulate extra cash, that way you could plan step by step your travel. 

There must be many places nearer to home that you could explore for say a month and still perhaps retain your job. it is a huge step to give up your job in the present climate and possibly your home and place you live if you are not completely sure it's what you really want

good luck whatever you decide

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think solo travelling would be a lonely existence, OK for a trip that wasn't going on for too long and one you have a return ticket for.

Personally I get foreign country overload, It wears me down looking at road signs, billboards and driving on the wrong side of the road, and eventually one country,town or city become all the same and even the novelty of visiting different venues and places of interest become very samey and this is with travelling with the wife and dog, it would become intolerable if I was on my own and I knew this was to be my near future and possibly a lot longer..

Some folk love that kind of life and get a lot out of it, a lot more don't and crave the familiar.. We are going away in a couple of weeks on a near enough 12 month jaunt around Europe, I purposely bought a one way ticket so if we get fed up we can turn round and go home anytime within this period.

We go away for 4 months over winter normally to Spain and Portugal, places we have been going to for quite a few years and these have become as familiar to us as home, we know where the water is, we know which place we can empty the cassette, we know how far it is to the supermarket and where we can get their gas bottles, and best for me I know where the big fish are to be had and how to catch them..

This time it will be different so culture and language overload for me will be massive, and for me wont be particularly enjoyable..

What really brought it home to me was a holiday in Norway long before we had or could afford a motorhome, we loaded up the Daihatsu Fourtrak with camping gear and the diving gear for both of us and drove the length of Norway, we had some fantastic adventures which made the trip so memorable, but this was condensed into two weeks so concentrated into an easy thing to recall, the scenery was out of this world.. 1st day look at those quaint houses, look at the fjords, look at the mountains and rivers stunning, second day look at all what I have just put, third day was that a waterfall, fourth day not another bloody fjord to cross on a ferry and don't these tunnels through the mountains go on a bit, fifth day how far have to go now to get to the top of Norway for a dive in the Barents Sea.

Going back lets not go back through Norway lets go back through Sweden. get my drift..

So what I might be saying is, full timing might be a dream everyone aspires to, and some do and get a lot out of it.. But I suspect more might think there is no place like home and family..


So to firm it up, you have to decide which way you hang. It would be nice for someone who does full time or has full timed to put their side of why it floats their boat, which might be good for anybody who is thinking about or dreaming about it.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For the past four years we have been "part timing" pretty much spending at least half the year in the van and home the rest. Last summer we did a single six month trip across Europe.

We are just 47 and I run my own business. In the past I always managed a few clients remotely and worked through the winter. It all worked out fine until the back end of last year and early this year where out of the blue the handful of clients I worked for all went under the space of three months and my winter project work dried up.

Had I not gone away all this time would I have built up more business and worked harder? Probably not. I would have probably gone slowly insane. Do I regret being foolhardy at my age and getting off the Hamster wheel and seeing a bit of the world. Do I buggery! We had the best time of our lives. If I die a pauper nobody can take that away from me and Michelle. I have had friends and family work all their lives, hardly take a day off and drop down dead before they have retired.

I think however you need to have something to fall back on. We are struggling now with no real prospect of income apart from the feeble bits of work I am managing to pick up and I am at a reall crossroads in my life because and here is the rub. I had such a good time and life changing experience that I don't want my old life back thanks. I have little or no desire to continue working in IT anymore as I hate it. Luckily Mrs D saved a few quid but it wont last for ever. At some point soon we have some big decisions to make.

I guess what Im trying to say is do it but make sure you dont come back broke as you could be out of work for a while and be careful what you wish for. It will change you. I am definately not the person I was 5 years ago before I got into motorhoming. People on here will vouch for that!  

If you want someone to look after your place in the canaries for the winter. Im your man!!  

Good luck.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Peaky Have you asked your work if they would consider giving you a " gap year " or "career break" however long you want off If you dont ask you will never Know 
We live in Lancashire and I love where we live ,,I love going away in the van too ,But I dot have any urges to travel abroad any more ,There are so many places in England that I would like to see and perhaps even scotland 
I agree with all the other posts ,only you can decide ,
Do you love where you live, and where you work, is it better than the chance to go off and do your own thing 
I must admit I think it sounds a lovely place to live but if you are unhappy you need to decide WHY you want to get away 
All the very best 
Cath


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I would agree with jncrowe, ask for a career break. I wasn't ready to retire - scared really, cos I thought with hubby's M.E. our whole life might 'close down'. But I got 4 months to go off in the motorhome. Next year I looked for 6 weeks together, was told I couldn't have it, so applied for another, 6 month career break and got it. 

2 was the limit but next year my husband said Apply again, so I did, and got another 6 months. This time, coming home, I knew I was ready. To retire, that is. So it took me a while but I wouldn't change our present lifestyle for the world. 

It sounds to me like you're not ready for the full shebang. See if you can have a taster. 

Good luck with your decision-making!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thankyou everyone for all your diverse replies !!barryd you can look after my birds/home anytime but it will cost you !!!!!  I will ask if i can have a career break you never know i will contemplate and digeste all the angles not that i hav nt already !! but i do apreciate other points of viewlife is going on out there and im not part of it .....yet. keep the views coming they are very interesting, by the way i would like to do this whilst i still have the courage, not that im a shrinking violet either, iv e had to totally change my circumstances twice now one through no choice (widowed ) and the other when i emmigrated just a few months away i have a long list of wants to do


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Peaky

think back in life to all those times when you thought everything was turning to 5hite.

We've all had lots of them. Redundancy, breakups, loss of money, bad decisions....

Funny how it always seems to work out doesn't it?

The worse case scenario for you is you still keep your place after going long term touring and then carry on renting it out while you sort your next step out.

Soiunds like you're in a position to do what we're all desperate to do but chained down by all sorts of c rap.

Go for it, write a blog, take millions of photos, makes loads of mistakes, make loads of friends and instead of boring everyone with telling them how much money you've made on your house when you're 80 enthrall them with some crazy, funny tales about your travels.

You know you wanna do it - or you wouldn't be in here asking us about it.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

sparky, you are very right, id forgotten to look at it like that and god iv e had some dark times,lost my husband to cancer i was 38 had to move house rather than loose it to another area remember the dark days i guess they were depression, could nt move off sofa all day (never gave in to tabs thankgod)trying to juggle family husband job lost my father previous to that when i was 27 he had a heart attack and never made it to hospital , found love again all ok for 4 years and without any explanation my partner just left and wouldn't tell me why now that hurt the most !!!!
Im not looking for sympathy thats just life, i still consider myself fortunate but i did loose my mum a year ago sunday, hence how my van came about (thanks mum)im sure she guides me on my own again now but it does nt bother me, what will be will be but i do need more friends aquaitences thankyou for your encouragement.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it was George Bernard Shaw who said -

'A life spent making mistakes is not only more honourable, but more useful than a life spent doing nothing'

Peaky why don't you start a story and phot blog where you set out all of your plans and a rough outline of where you're going to try to get to i.e 3 months Spain, 3 months France and maybe the UK if you're in the mood.

Let everyone in here know - there's loads of MHF members in France and Spain - be bloody cheeky and go stay with them for a few days each time! Make it to the UK and even we've got a room you can have buck-shee for a couple of days before you set off again! If folks on here wouldn't give a fellow traveller a bed for a night or two and a meal and hot bath as a favour then they must be right miserable chuffers.  

Not getting mushy or anything Peaky but death doesn't end a relationship - it ends a life. Maybe your hubby and your mom are never that far from you.

Whatever you do. Be happy.

Paul


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

inspirational !!!!!you can cheer me up anyday sparky, do you really think people would be interested in my hopes/dreams ?? planning, ?? it does my head in let alone others !!!
would members really be that generous to a stranger ?? id love to do some stages of the tour de france, piggy back with someone who has done it before, times running out for that for this year i fear. where s glossop ??? :wink:


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hardly qualifies as 'generous' letting someone chuck a wash load in the machine, have a kip in a comfy bed and take a bath for a night or so does it?

Would anyone be interested? Hell yeah! You'd be doing what (literally) hundreds in here want to do. Real life is always more interesting than fiction.

If you've got an itch to scratch, got the motivation, got the health, got the means and got the motorhome why not do it PROPERLY.

Start yourself a blog (free). Set out what you are aiming to do (which countries, when , where, for how long....etc etc) Upload maps with planned routes. Upload pics of your dog - get everyone involved. Tiny details are sometimes fun as we can all relate to them.

Get yourself a YouTube account (free) and start a video blog. Talking about your life, your motorhome, your bl00dy dog again (!). Show where you live, show us all your motorhome and chat about your intended journey. When you keep adding to your vidoe blog pop in on MHF members and make sure you video them to add to it. How's that for networking. I don't know about anyone else I'd happily make you a fryup to be a part of that sort of history making.

Upload links here on a forum and keep updating regularly it so it goes to the top. Ask for help - they are great at it in here. Also ask where everyone else is so you could tag along with them for a while.

Imagine what a mine of information you are going to be after a year or so of your travels! You're going to be older, wrinklier, browner and far wiser than ever . You'll be the oracle we all consult when we need to know something. Think about all the feedback you can give and videos of the Aires you stop at. I'd check them out. There's a chap in here (apologies for not remembering his name) who has a Timberland MH and , Jeesus, he gets around, one week Greece, next week Turkey... and it just goes on. Me and a friend marvel at him and his devil may care approach to life. He puts blokes like me to shame.

My dad always used to say that none of us should go to the grave with a song inside us Peaky.

There's no rush to what you're intending to do - like I say start planning tomorrow. Get your online stuff sorted. Do the budget thing, look at life differently and keep us all updated as to how things are going.

This couple make a living out of what you want to do -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-21269934

PS - Glossop is NW England, near the Pennines. Peak District 15 miles from Manchester.

God bless

Paul


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

And join in MHF rallies and meets they're great! There are so many FANTASTIC members you can get to meet. Join the Solo MH group, although we singles muck in with everyone else mostly. But there are LOTS of us in here and having the fun you need. 

Above all LISTEN TO YOUR HEART! It's all in there, your hearing it but not trusting it. So hurry up summer's almost here.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Sparky talks a lot of sense, you can do it, and you will do it, just motivation is what is needed.

I too would be pleased to offer you bed and board, as I am sure many others on MHF would be.

The adventure begins here!!!!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

good morning everyone, many thanks sparky for your lovely posts yes its the kick up the **** i prob needed !! herman id LOVE to do the rallies/meets you all dont know how lucky you are , iv e got the weather but you ve got the social aspect !!!
I think ive got some serious scribblings and calculations to do.
the couple from manchester who did all the european countries, do they have a website/members on here ??? they make it look so simple, but its tru you dont need much material things (just enough cash !!!! )id love to buy a bear (as featured in video) to go with my travelling pandas... will introduce them when i get my blog going 8O


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thankyou jennifer, a little secure space to let the yorkie run free and id be a happy bunny she loves grass (dont get much out here ) makes her bounce and jump like a spring lamb makes me smile


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peaky said:


> the couple from manchester who did all the european countries, do they have a website/members on here ??? they make it look so simple, but its tru you dont need much material things (just enough cash !!!! )id love to buy a bear (as featured in video) to go with my travelling pandas... will introduce them when i get my blog going 8O


If your talking about Catherine and Chris then yes they do have a brilliant blog. I know them well and followed it every week. I think we even get a mention on a couple of occassions where we met up and I destroyed their dinner service and barbecue.

An inspirational couple if ever there was one.

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com

Since they got back they have started Bobil Store selling all sorts of motorhome gifts.

http://www.bobilstore.com/


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Peaky

This is Catherine of the aforementioned Catherine and Chris. All I can say is DO IT! We don't regret a thing but we may be a little unusual (foolhardy??), and I can imagine that travelling alone must be daunting.

But we have met several lone female travellers, and once on the road, you meet loads of people, make new friends and you never know where it could all lead.

I lived in Tenerife for a while many years ago and I can imagine that you could easily go stir crazy. In fact, one thing we have learned, having visited Cyprus and Kefallonia, is that living full-time on a small island is not all it's cracked up to be!

Living full-time in a van, on the other hand, is brilliant 

You have to do the sums and don't make yourself destitute, but it's easy to live on the road on very little money. Think laterally about income too, maybe working summer seasons as others have said.

If you have any questions, practical or emotional, do feel free to email me via the blog www.theworldisourlobster.com.

Good luck whatever you decide!

Best wishes
Catherine


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

.......the game's afoot Watson!

Maps out, notebooks lined up, blog names thought of, calculator charged up, YouTube account sorted, schedules outlined, postings introducing your plans typed up here, contacts being made with MHF members in Portugal, Spain and France all ready for tapping them up for a free meal and a place to park your ar5e and charge the van batteries for a day or so....


(no excuses now)

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah! Just do it!

You are your own boss. Nobody else to consider. MHF members from all over Europe to meet and drink all their booze. What have you got to lose?

If you meet Catherine and Chris however from www.theworldisourlobster.com they will defend their supply of Hienz Salad Cream with their lives!

After the day I have had stuff it! Ill join you!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thankyou all so much for your support, its brought a tear to my eye really !!! IM GOING TO DO IT!!!! thankyou catherine, ive been contacted by a celebrity !! will def order t shirt hat and bear (will have to ask travelling pandas if he will fit into their click.
barryd we could have a convoy :lol: ive advertised the bungalow for let from end april, have put ad in local to sell car and must take some hols owing to me !! have asked a friend who s visiting in 2 weeks to bring out my sat nav when i order it from outdoor bits AND ive sorted 2 more cupboards out, not bad for a first eve !!! 
sparky you can have the job of organising me :lol:


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yay Peaky! Go go go!

See how much better you feel already 

Catherine


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Peaky

As has been said, you only live once !!!

We had our house on the market for 2 1/2 years, had viewings and they all loved the house, but they all said "We just have to sell ours!!" 

In May last year, one of my best friends, whom I also worked with died after a short illness, 4 days before his 48 birthday. We cremated him the day before my 50th. We decided then to contact the estate agent we were with to also put the house up for rent. We had 22 viewings in 2 weeks whereby we vetted all the prospective tenants and told them all of the dos and donts. Luckily one of the viewers was a lovely girl with a 16 yr old daughter and we hit it off straight away. We have the estate agent managing the let for us ( just to be on the safe side and in case we cannot be contacted the tenant can contact them. We receive (after their monthly management fee of 10% of the rent we receive £525 p.c.m). We both gave up work to follow our dream. The letting expires in September as she signed a 12 month contract ( the longest we could have according to the agent) If she decides to rent again all well and good, if she doesn't then the agent will look for another tenant, if none is found we will move back in. Its simple...dont worry about ifs and buts..DO IT ! 

We left the UK in November last year and sailed Portsmouth to Bilbao then ambled our way down to Gibraltar then cut across to the Algarve and stayed there 12 weeks in all as the weather is all in all very good. We are now slowly making our way to France via the Spanish coast.

There is no better life, and you only get one shot at it !!!

YOU KNOW IT MAKES SENSE !!!

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Wonderful news Peaky, see what you can do when you make a decision. Just keep us up to speed as to how the plans are progressing.

Jenny


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

no worries it will all come good in the end im sure,did the lotto this week won a fiver !!!! it all helps,gonna sell all non essentials and be pro active on my day off tomorrow and write plenty of lists !!!


----------

